# Photive BTH3 Bluetooth Headphones



## jared207 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Guys, i would really appreciate your help in dealing with this situation. I very recently purchased the Photive BTH3 Bluetooth headphones and the same day whilst plugging into the USB charging port in the headphones itself to charge, the port was pushed deep into the headphones itself and is now impossible to charge. Please how should i deal with this. Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jared207 and welcome to TSF :wave:

It seems like the socket either wasn't mounted properly, or the mounting has actually broke - All you can do is to return them under warranty :sigh:


----------



## jared207 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot WereBo!! I'll do just that. Thanks again


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Y' welcome and good luck :thumb:


----------

